# Coronavirus / Covid19 Information



## Josh DUK

The Secretary of State for Health and Social Care, Matt Hancock has launched an expanded public health awareness campaign on COVID-19 (Coronavirus).



It urges people to wash their hands more often for 20 seconds.  You can find their campaign on their social media channels below.

Twitter: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235096386506350592


----------



## Eddy Edson

Alwyn said:


> Apart from diabetes with which I was diagnosed about 8 years ago I am fit, not overweight and walk our dogs 2 miles every day. I take 1 or 2 metformin tablets per day.  I am 79.
> 
> Reading between the lines of what Diabetes UK has put out it sounds as if the most vulnerable to Coronavirus are type 1.  Why would somebody like me be more vulnerable than anybody else of my age in good health?



Don't think there's enough data to really say. The Chinese studies so far haven't looked at eg HbA1c, BG control etc as independent risk factors - there's just a broad "diabetes" category showing elevated risk.

High blood pressure and existing CV diease are other risk factors so I guess it's likely that keeping BP under control and doing the usual CV-health things will reduce risk, whatever yr diabetes status.

EDIT: This is what the American Diabetes Association has to say






						Diabetes and Coronavirus (COVID-19) | ADA
					

People living with diabetes are at a higher risk of developing complications due to COVID-19. Find answers to your questions and resources to help.




					www.diabetes.org
				




_In general, we don’t know of any reason to think COVID-19 will pose a difference in risk between type 1 and type 2 diabetes. More important is that people with either type of diabetes vary in their age, complications and how well they have been managing their diabetes. People who already have diabetes-related health problems are likely to have worse outcomes if they contract COVID-19 than people with diabetes who are otherwise healthy, whichever type of diabetes they have. _


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

We have had a flurry of threads about Coronavirus recently, and several new members have joined specifically looking for information.

It seemed helpful to gather some of the links and resources that people have been posting into one place for ease of reference.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

This page on the Diabetes UK website has information specifically for people with diabetes









						Coronavirus and diabetes updates
					

All the coronavirus information below applies to the whole of the UK, unless specified. We've noted where are some differences in guidance and diabetes services across the UK.




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Eddy Edson

_Mod edit: Scientific post aimed at HCPs/researchers mainly about high blood pressure and covid19. _

...the data/studies so far don't really have the detail or power to say how much extra risk you get from age, high BP, diabetes, CV disease, high BG etc etc independently. A lot of these are correlated.

This is an ongoing review of what is/isn't known for some of these aspects: http://www.nephjc.com/news/covidace2


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

*12 week quarantine*.
Once the full implications of tonight’s recommendations have been announced I will post something here. Hopefully later tonight.

Edit: the recommended 12 week quarantine seems to relate more to people affected by cancer, organ transplant, dialysis etc detailed below.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

*EDIT: *This advice has been withdrawn as of 1st May, and has been replaced by the social distancing advice to ‘stay at home and away from others’ (see post #12 below)

*Old advice:*
Here is a link to the official version of the updated guidance: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...protecting-older-people-and-vulnerable-adults

*We are advising those who are at increased risk of severe illness from coronavirus (COVID-19) to be particularly stringent in following social distancing measures.*
This group includes those who are:

aged 70 or older (regardless of medical conditions)
under 70 with an underlying health condition listed below (ie anyone instructed to get a flu jab as an adult each year on medical grounds):
chronic (long-term) respiratory diseases, such as asthma, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), emphysema or bronchitis
chronic heart disease, such as heart failure
chronic kidney disease
chronic liver disease, such as hepatitis
chronic neurological conditions, such as Parkinson’s disease, motor neurone disease, multiple sclerosis (MS), a learning disability or cerebral palsy
diabetes
problems with your spleen – for example, sickle cell disease or if you have had your spleen removed
a weakened immune system as the result of conditions such as HIV and AIDS, or medicines such as steroid tablets or chemotherapy
being seriously overweight (a BMI of 40 or above)

those who are pregnant
Note: there are some clinical conditions which put people at even higher risk of severe illness from COVID-19. If you are in this category, next week the NHS in England will directly contact you with advice the more stringent measures you should take in order to keep yourself and others safe. For now, you should rigorously follow the social distancing advice in full, outlined below.

People falling into this group are those who may be at particular risk due to complex health problems such as:

People who have received an organ transplant and remain on ongoing immunosuppression medication
People with cancer who are undergoing active chemotherapy or radiotherapy
People with cancers of the blood or bone marrow such as leukaemia who are at any stage of treatment
People with severe chest conditions such as cystic fibrosis or severe asthma (requiring hospital admissions or courses of steroid tablets)
People with severe diseases of body systems, such as severe kidney disease (dialysis)


----------



## Eddy Edson

Diabetes and Coronavirus (COVID-19) | ADA
					

People living with diabetes are at a higher risk of developing complications due to COVID-19. Find answers to your questions and resources to help.




					www.diabetes.org
				




I think this bit is new:

_In general, people with diabetes are more likely to experience severe symptoms and complications when infected with a virus. *If diabetes is well-managed, the risk of getting severely sick from COVID-19 is about the same as the general population.*

When people with diabetes do not manage their diabetes well and experience fluctuating blood sugars, they are generally at risk for a number of diabetes-related complications. Having heart disease or other complications in addition to diabetes could worsen the chance of getting seriously ill from COVID-19, like other viral infections, because your body’s ability to fight off an infection is compromised.

Viral infections can also increase inflammation, or internal swelling, in people with diabetes. This is also caused by above-target blood sugars, and both could contribute to more severe complications.

When sick with a viral infection, people with diabetes do face an increased risk of DKA (diabetic ketoacidosis), commonly experienced by people with type 1 diabetes. DKA can make it challenging to manage your fluid intake and electrolyte levels—which is important in managing sepsis. Sepsis and septic shock are some of the more serious complications that some people with COVID-19 have experienced._


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Short video update posted yesterday (Sunday 22nd) by Dr Partha Kar (diabetes consultant and diabetes lead in NHS England) clarifying that people with diabetes are NOT on the list who are currentlyinsfeicted to self isolate.

People with diabetes should carefully follow the ‘social isolation’ guidelines above.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241813564937175044


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

New website (launching soon) where people who are extremely vulnerable (not just diabetes, but extra complicating factors) and who have been recommended to self-isolate can register to receive help with shopping, medicine supply etc.






						COVID-19: guidance for people whose immune system means they are at higher risk
					

Guidance for people aged 12 and over whose immune system means they are at higher risk of serious illness if they become infected with coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.gov.uk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

*Restrictions on being in public*
Looks like the suggestions/rules around being in public are being substantially tightened (not really a surprise after the excesses of last weekend! Updates will be posted here when they have been clarified.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Here is the official write-up of the new restrictions on movement announced tonight.






						[Withdrawn] Staying at home and away from others (social distancing)
					






					www.gov.uk
				




The single most important action we can all take, in fighting coronavirus, is to stay at home in order to protect the NHS and save lives.​​When we reduce our day-to-day contact with other people, we will reduce the spread of the infection. That is why the government is now (23 March 2020) introducing three new measures.​​
Requiring people to stay at home, except for very limited purposes
Closing non-essential shops and community spaces
Stopping all gatherings of more than two people in public
Every citizen must comply with these new measures. The relevant authorities, including the police, will be given the powers to enforce them – including through fines and dispersing gatherings.​


----------



## Josh DUK

*Diabetes UK- Staying at home and managing your diabetes*

*We’ve put together these tips to support you in keeping well and managing diabetes while you’re at home, whether you're self-isolating or know someone who is.*

We know that this advice may mean you have to completely change your way of life, and we know that may be daunting. We want you to know that we’re right here with you at this difficult time. *Click on the link below for additional information:*






						Staying well during coronavirus
					

We’ve put together these tips to support you in keeping well and managing diabetes if you’re staying at home more often, self-isolating, spending more time inside or had your routine care postponed. We know that at this time it may be difficult to access your usual diabetes care team so we have...




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Josh DUK

*Government Advice – Shielding, Self-Isolation & Social Distancing/Stay at home *

The basic, high level, advice which applies to everyone can be found on the GOV.UK webpage - _Coronavirus (COVID-19): what you need to do - https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus _

The government advice covers 3 levels of action.


*Shielding* – this is to protect people who have specific medical conditions (which does not include diabetes). They are described as “extremely vulnerable” and have to stay inside, at home, for the next 12 weeks. They should each have received a letter with specific information from the NHS by 29th March 2020.
Full details are in - _Guidance on shielding and protecting people defined on medical grounds as extremely vulnerable from COVID-19 – https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ng-extremely-vulnerable-persons-from-covid-19_

The government advises that visits to provide essential support with health or social care should continue & people who are shielding use family and friends to get shopping, medicines etc. People who are unable to do this can register to receive help on the webpage - _Get coronavirus support as an extremely vulnerable person - https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable_ This is only available to people who are extremely vulnerable. The service is not for people self-isolating.


*Self-isolation* – this is for people with confirmed or suspected coronavirus and anyone living with them. Broadly, this means staying at home for 7 days from the start of symptoms (14 days if you are living with someone who has coronavirus) but the start dates can vary.
Importantly, some people might be recommended to “self-isolate” by NHS 111 or by their GP even though they do not meet the criteria set out in the government guidance.

Full details are in– _Stay at home: guidance for households with possible coronavirus (COVID-19) infection – https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-with-possible-coronavirus-covid-19-infection_ .


*Social distancing and Stay at home* – this is for everyone else and broadly means staying at home and keeping away from other people to reduce the risk of infection
Full details are in – _Guidance on social distancing for everyone in the UK and protecting older people and vulnerable adults – https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...protecting-older-people-and-vulnerable-adults_ and _Full guidance on staying at home and away from others – https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...dance-on-staying-at-home-and-away-from-others_

It is important to be aware that there are no “special” rules for people with diabetes. They only fall into the shielding category if they also have one of the specified medical conditions or the self-isolation group if they, or a household member, has coronavirus symptoms or they have been advised to self-isolate by their Health Care Professional or NHS 111.

The only specific mention of diabetes is in the social distancing guidelines where it is listed as one of the underlying health conditions which make people _“at increased risk of severe illness from coronavirus (COVID-19) [so they need] to be particularly stringent in following social distancing measures.”_

*Medical Help/Advice*


*Diabetes UK *- _Updates: Coronavirus and diabetes - https://www.diabetes.org.uk/about_us/news/coronavirus_ As well as general information, our webpage covers:
What to do if you have coronavirus symptoms
If you have hospital and GP appointments
If one of your healthcare team is diagnosed with coronavirus
How coronavirus can affect people with diabetes
Insulin, medicines and diabetes tech
The last section is particularly important as we often get calls from people concerned about medication supply issues and it gives our “official” position.

This webpage also links to our webpage - _Staying at home and managing diabetes - https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/managing-your-diabetes/staying-home_ which has useful information on emotional wellbeing, what to eat and how to be active whilst staying at home.


*NHS*
_Coronavirus (COVID-19) - Advice for everyone - https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-covid-19/_ Good general advice and link to the _111 coronavirus service - https://111.nhs.uk/covid-19/_ This is an online “checklist” to use if you have symptoms of coronavirus - a high temperature or a new, continuous cough.
_Get an isolation note - https://111.nhs.uk/isolation-note/_. This is an online service for anyone told to stay at home because of coronavirus and who needs a note for their employer.


*Royal College of Obstetricians & Gynaecologists* – this has useful information for both pregnant women & health professionals.
For pregnant women and their families - _Coronavirus infection and pregnancy - https://www.rcog.org.uk/en/guidelin...nancy/covid-19-virus-infection-and-pregnancy/_
For healthcare professionals - _Coronavirus (COVID-19) infection and pregnancy - https://www.rcog.org.uk/coronavirus-pregnancy_


*Pharmaceutical Services Negotiating Committee (PSNC)* – the information on this website is directed at pharmacists rather than the general public. Some of it relates to ongoing negotiations - so services which will be available in the future rather than currently. But it is a useful source for information on what pharmacists should be doing, medicine supply issues and delivery services.


Their home page -_ COVID-19 - https://psnc.org.uk/the-healthcare-landscape/covid19/_
_Medicines Delivery Service - https://psnc.org.uk/the-healthcare-landscape/covid19/medicines-delivery-service/_
_Supply of Medicines - https://psnc.org.uk/the-healthcare-landscape/covid19/supply-of-medicines/_


*GOV.UK*
Public Health England (PHE) Flowchart - Management of a suspected case of COVID-19 - Downloaded from _https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...virus-initial-investigation-of-possible-cases_
This is a quick & useful guide to what might trigger a hospital admission and who gets to stay at home to recover. It also highlights that only people admitted to hospital are actually being tested at the moment.


Government advice on home/private testing kits - _COVID-19: rapid tests for use in community pharmacies or at home - https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ts-for-use-in-community-pharmacies-or-at-home_

*
Healthcare Workers*


We have had numerous calls from healthcare workers with diabetes concerned that they are being put at risk because of working in an environment with possible increased exposure to coronavirus. There is nothing specific covering people with diabetes but a risk assessment should be carried out and the possibility of re-deployment discussed for all “health and social care staff at high risk of complications from COVID-19” which would include people with diabetes.

Support for this can be found in _”Infection prevention and control guidance for pandemic coronavirus”_ a PDF document which can be downloaded from the GOV.UK webpage - _COVID-19: infection prevention and control - https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/wuhan-novel-coronavirus-infection-prevention-and-control_

At page 33, in the section “Occupational health and staff deployment”, it says _“A risk assessment is required for health and social care staff at high risk of complications from COVID-19, including pregnant staff.”_ And goes on to say that employers discuss with people at risk _“the need to be deployed away from areas used for the care of those who have, or are… suspected of having, COVID-19” _*(Information accessed 26/03/2020 – confirm still current before using)



Employment Issues*

At present, many of the calls we are getting are around employment issues. This is a difficult area, partly because key terms are poorly defined or inconsistently used across different parts of the government website.


*Vulnerable/ extremely vulnerable *– many calls are from people who are unsure what category they fall into between ‘at risk’ and ‘extremely vulnerable’. Unless the person with diabetes has another underlying health conditions that puts them in the ‘extremely vulnerable’ category they are still being advised to stringently social distance themselves using these guidelines - _https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...protecting-older-people-and-vulnerable-adults_
If they have another underlying health conditions that puts them in the ‘extremely vulnerable’ category they need to follow the shielding guidance - _https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ng-extremely-vulnerable-persons-from-covid-19_


*People with diabetes *– there are currently no special rules for people with diabetes (PWD) so the government guidance still allows PWD to go to work but they must stringently follow social distancing measures outlined in the link above or work from home where possible - _https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...loyers-and-businesses-on-coronavirus-covid-19_


*Keeping employees safe *– many calls are from employees unsure whether their employers are doing all they can to facilitate social distancing in the work place. The links below are to guidance for employers on keeping their employees safe. Whilst the guidance is aimed at employers, employees can use it to assess whether their employers are following guidance on protecting employees. If not, it is important for the employee to flag this immediately.
*GOV.UK* - _Guidance for employers and businesses on coronavirus (COVID-19) - https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...loyers-and-businesses-on-coronavirus-covid-19_
*GOV.UK* - _COVID-19: cleaning in non-healthcare settings - https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...19-decontamination-in-non-healthcare-settings_
*ACAS* - _Coronavirus (COVID-19): advice for employers and employees - https://www.acas.org.uk/coronavirus/good-practice-steps-for-employers_


*Statutory Sick Pay (SSP) *- many calls come from people asking what would happen if they chose to self-isolate in terms of the pay. These need to be signposted to organisations like the Advisory, Conciliation and Arbitration Service (ACAS) or Citizens Advice Bureau (CAB) for further advice. However, the government is encouraging employers to_”_ _use their discretion around the need for medical evidence for a period of absence where an employee is advised to stay at home either as they are unwell themselves, or live with someone who is, in accordance with the public health advice issued by the government.”_ _- https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...navirus-covid-19#certifying-absence-from-work _*(Information accessed 26/03/2020 – confirm still current before using)*


*ACAS* - _Self-isolation and sick pay - https://www.acas.org.uk/coronavirus/self-isolation-and-sick-pay_
*CAB* – _Coronavirus - what it means for you - https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/health/coronavirus-what-it-means-for-you/_
*
Obtaining Food & Medicines*

We also get calls from people without family or friends, struggling to get food or medicines when self-isolating or shielding. The help we can give may be limited as we will not know what is available in their particular area. However, there are some general points we can give them.


*Medicines *– if no other option is available, people can call their pharmacy who should be able find a volunteer (who will have been ID checked) to deliver the medicine – see _PSNC _- _Medicines Delivery Service - https://psnc.org.uk/the-healthcare-landscape/covid19/medicines-delivery-service/_
*Food *– people needing to use a food bank can contact the Trussell Trust - _https://www.trusselltrust.org/_
*
General

Carers UK* has useful information for people caring for others who are concerned about how to cope with coronavirus. Details can be found on their webpage - _Coronavirus guidance - https://www.carersuk.org/help-and-advice/health/looking-after-your-health/coronavirus-covid-19 _


*Government* - copies of all the government guidance on COVID-19 (currently 246 documents) can be found via the_ Guidance_link at the bottom of the _Coronavirus (COVID-19): what you need to do - https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus_ page. Given the volume of information it contains, this is a “last resort” source, if you cannot find information elsewhere or want to check if the government have issued guidance on a particular topic.


*Coronavirus FAQ*


Coronavirus outbreak FAQs: what you can and can’t do - https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/coronavirus-outbreak-faqs-what-you-can-and-cant-do
*
Advice for Scotland, Wales and N. Ireland
*

Coronavirus (COVID-19): Information for individuals and businesses in Scotland - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/coronav...on-for-individuals-and-businesses-in-scotland
Coronavirus (COVID-19): Information for individuals and businesses in Wales - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/coronavirus-covid-19-information-for-individuals-and-businesses-in-wales
The information for Northern Ireland is available here – https://www.nidirect.gov.uk/campaigns/coronavirus-covid-19

*Accessing Benefits*


Face-to-face health assessments for benefits suspended amid coronavirus outbreak – Press Release - https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...-benefits-suspended-amid-coronavirus-outbreak
Coronavirus and claiming benefits - https://www.understandinguniversalcredit.gov.uk/coronavirus/
*
Financial Assistance/Relief
*

Coronavirus (COVID-19): free school meals guidance - https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/covid-19-free-school-meals-guidance
Government agrees measures with energy industry to support vulnerable people through COVID-19 – Press Release with copy of agreement letter - https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...to-support-vulnerable-people-through-covid-19
Mobile networks remove data charges for online NHS coronavirus advice - https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ata-charges-for-online-nhs-coronavirus-advice
*
Housing (including hotel/B&B accommodation for families and key workers)
*

COVID-19 and renting: guidance for landlords, tenants and local authorities - https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...e-for-landlords-tenants-and-local-authorities
COVID-19 advice for accommodation providers - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/covid-19-advice-for-accommodation-providers
*
Medical “Myths”*


Coronavirus (COVID-19) and high blood pressure medication - https://www.gov.uk/government/news/coronavirus-covid-19-and-high-blood-pressure-medication
Ibuprofen use and Coronavirus (COVID-19) - https://www.gov.uk/government/news/ibuprofen-use-and-covid19coronavirus
*
Mental Health
*

COVID-19: guidance for the public on mental health and wellbeing - https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...for-the-public-on-mental-health-and-wellbeing
COVID-19: guidance on supporting children and young people’s mental health and wellbeing - https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...and-young-peoples-mental-health-and-wellbeing
*
Miscellaneous*


Coronavirus: How to help safely - https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/coronavirus-how-to-help-safely--2
*
Pets/Livestock*


Coronavirus (COVID-19): advice for people with animals - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/coronavirus-covid-19-advice-for-people-with-animals
*
Prisons
*

Coronavirus (COVID-19) and prisons - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/coronavirus-covid-19-and-prisons

*
Residential Care
*


COVID-19: guidance for residential care, supported living and home care - https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-care-supported-living-and-home-care-guidance
*
Visitors to the UK/Visa Applicants*

Coronavirus (COVID-19): advice for UK visa applicants and temporary UK residents - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/coronav...uk-visa-applicants-and-temporary-uk-residents

*
Workplace Issues
*

Coronavirus (COVID-19): guidance on drivers’ hours relaxations - https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ovid-19-guidance-on-drivers-hours-relaxations


----------



## Josh DUK

This morning gov.uk have updated the shielding guidance: https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/guidance-on-shielding-and-protecting-extremely-vulnerable-persons-from-covid-19/guidance-on-shielding-and-protecting-extremely-vulnerable-persons-from-covid-19


*The public health advice has not changed, *however the document has been edited to improve clarity.


Key things that have been edited are:

Clearer language: ‘clinically extremely vulnerable’ and ‘moderately vulnerable’
It is now clearer who should be following the shielding advice and who should be following social distancing measures
Makes clear that everybody needing to receive a letter should have got one now, but if people are unsure or concerned they should contact their GP or hospital clinician
Asks ‘clinically extremely vulnerable people’ to register for support even if they do not need it right now – this is so we can log how many people are shielding
Clearer advice on what to do if you are shielding and develop symptoms.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

*Latest statistics on coronavirus deaths in people with diabetes*






Updated 21st May: *We now know more detail about the people with diabetes who have died from coronavirus in hospitals in England, between March and May 2020. We’ve broken down the new data for you here.*









						NHSE statistics on coronavirus deaths in people with diabetes
					

A study from NHS England revealed that one in three people (33.2%) who have died in hospital in England following a diagnosis of coronavirus also had diabetes. We know this statistic raised a lot more questions than it did answers, and it may have left you feeling increasingly worried.




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Josh DUK

updates to government advice to people who are shielding.

_“People who are shielding remain vulnerable and should continue to take precautions but can now leave their home if they wish, as long as they are able to maintain strict social distancing. If you choose to spend time outdoors, this can be with members of your own household. If you live alone, you can spend time outdoors with one person from another household. Ideally, this should be the same person each time. If you do go out, you should take extra care to minimise contact with others by keeping 2 metres apart.”_



*Work and employment for those who are shielding*
If you usually work, you should talk to your employer as soon as possible if you:


have been advised to start shielding
think you might need to start shielding
You should make every effort to work from home and your employer is expected to help you to do this.

If you are unable to work from home, you should discuss and agree your options with your employer.

At times, it may be appropriate for you to take up an alternative role or adjust your working patterns temporarily.

Some employers may also be able to offer different types of leave. Beyond your statutory annual leave entitlement, this will be at the employer’s discretion.

If you were employed before 19 March 2020, you may be eligible for the Coronavirus Job Retention Scheme, under which you can be furloughed at 80% of your salary (maximum of £2,500 per month) up to the end of August after which time employers are paying an increased proportion of furloughed staff salaries until the furlough scheme ends, as currently planned, at the end of October.

Statutory Sick Pay is available as a safety net in cases where you are unable to work or to be furloughed under the Coronavirus Job Retention Scheme.

Employees have protections against unfair dismissal and may have certain entitlements around redundancy. It is breaking the law to discriminate, directly or indirectly, against anyone because of a protected characteristic such as age, sex or disability. Employers also have particular responsibilities towards disabled workers and those who are new or expectant mothers. Find out more about the rights you have at work.

To support the self-employed through the coronavirus outbreak the Government has announced the Self-employment Income Support Scheme.

_








						Guidance on shielding and protecting people who are clinically extremely vulnerable from COVID-19
					






					www.gov.uk
				



_


----------



## Deleted member 27171

Update to guidance for England.

From Saturday (13/6) _“single adult households – in other words adults who live alone or with dependent children only – can form a ‘support bubble’ with one other household. All those in a support bubble will be able to spend time together inside each others’ homes, including overnight, without needing to stay 2 metres apart.”. _Full details are set out in the GOV.UK guidance - _Meeting people from outside your household (Published 10 June 2020) - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/meeting-people-from-outside-your-household _


*Clinically vulnerable* _“you should continue to take particular care to minimise contact with others. You should bear this in mind when deciding to form a support bubble”._ This guidance also applies to anyone who has a higher risk of catching coronavirus e.g. frontline healthcare workers and includes the advice _“If you are at a higher risk of exposure to those with coronavirus (for example, if someone in your house is a healthcare or care worker that interacts with patients that have coronavirus), you should take particular care when deciding whether to form a support bubble and who with.”_

*Clinically extremely vulnerable* *(shielding)*_ “we cannot advise anyone who is shielding to form a household bubble at this stage…….. Those who are shielding are still advised to maintain strict social distancing and stay 2 metres apart from others – including those they live with.” _The guidance indicates that the government will be setting out further advice for this group next week.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

For the latest summary of advice on coronavirus / covid 19 we recommend visiting this page









						Coronavirus and diabetes updates
					

All the coronavirus information below applies to the whole of the UK, unless specified. We've noted where are some differences in guidance and diabetes services across the UK.




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Updated guidance for any members in England who are classified as ‘Clinically Extremely Vulnerable’ (eg those who received a shielding letter from the Government or their GP) including information about the new 3 tier system






						Guidance for people previously considered clinically extremely vulnerable from COVID-19
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

New government guidance for England, coming into effect on Thursday





						Living safely with respiratory infections, including COVID-19
					

Guidance for living safely with respiratory infections, including coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.gov.uk
				




5-level guidance for Scotland (from 1 Nov)





						Search Results
					






					www.gov.scot
				




Firebreak in Wales (from 23 Oct)








						Coronavirus (COVID-19) | Topic | GOV.WALES
					

Advice and support on coronavirus




					gov.wales
				




Guidance for Northern Ireland (for 4 weeks from 16 Oct)





						Coronavirus (COVID-19) regulations and guidance: what they mean for you
					

Following an increase in coronavirus (COVID-19) cases, additional restrictions have been introduced for people in Northern Ireland. These new restrictions are in place to help reduce the spread of COVID-19. Continue to protect yourself and others by following public health advice.




					www.nidirect.gov.uk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Advice for people formerly on the ‘shielding’ list for those who are ”Clinically Extremely Vulnerable”






						Guidance for people previously considered clinically extremely vulnerable from COVID-19
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

The Diabetes UK Coronavirus page has been updated in line with the latest restrictions









						Coronavirus and diabetes updates
					

All the coronavirus information below applies to the whole of the UK, unless specified. We've noted where are some differences in guidance and diabetes services across the UK.




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Additionally if you are concerned about being required to attend work, have been told you cannot work from home, and that your workplace may not be a safe environment or taking appropriate precautions Diabetes UK may be able to supply you with a letter of support.






						Work and diabetes
					

This information is about how to manage diabetes at work and to support you in knowing your rights at work. Jump to:




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Diabetes Uk are calling on the government to put those with diabetes who are more at risk from coronavirus into the ‘shielding’ group of clinically extremely vulnerable:

*We’ve written to the four Chief Medical Officers of the UK to urgently ask that people who meet all of the following criteria be placed immediately on the shielding list, and so into the Clinically Extremely Vulnerable category:*​​


> People with any type of diabetes who are aged 50 years or older, and who have had an HbA1C result in the last 18 months of 75mmol/mol (9%) or above, and have received treatment for a chronic diabetes complication or have been admitted to hospital in the last five years for an acute diabetes complication.​











						People with diabetes at highest risk from coronavirus to be protected
					

We’ve looked at all the available evidence in order to make this call. Coronavirus cases in the UK are currently extremely high and are rising quickly. And the increased transmissibility (how easy it is to pass from person to person) of the new strain of the virus, is putting our NHS under...




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

_Update from Diabetes UK today about the vaccine rollout for forum members who have not yet had their invitation (or not yet taken it up). People with diabetes are most likely in Group 6._

Nine priority groups were identified to begin with. Group one got the vaccine first, group two followed and so on. The UK Government have now offered the vaccine to everyone in the top four priority groups. If you're in one of these top four groups and live in England, you don't need to wait to be invited. You can book online.

*In England, it's now time for groups five and six to be called up – this includes people with all types of diabetes. You'll need to wait to be invited and then we strongly advise you to get your vaccine. *

There are differences in how England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland are rolling out the vaccine. If you feel that you should be invited to get your vaccine but haven’t yet, speak to your GP and talk it through with them.

The website has been updated with the latest information: Coronavirus vaccines and diabetes | Latest updates | Diabetes UK


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

*Updated Coronavirus vaccine information from NHS England*

NHS England have updated their online booking system for Covid-19 vaccine appointments, and now *all adults in England with diabetes* *are able to book online via the NHS website* – up until now, those in priority group 6 had to wait to be contacted by the NHS, and only those over the age of 60 could book online.

In short:

_If you are in vaccine priority group 6 (including all adults with diabetes) and live in *England,* you can now book an appointment to receive your vaccine via the NHS website: Coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination - NHS (www.nhs.uk) or by calling 119 free of charge, anytime between 7am and 11pm seven days a week. _


----------

